# Armadillo Help



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

ok. I am at my wits end.







I have tried to bait a trap with worms. I caught lots of things except the armadillo. He is wrecking my yard...







Help. Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

How about this Lee
http://www.aaanimalcontrol.com/armadillotrap.htm

Don


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

How about this?? Armadillo repellent


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I say a .22 rifle and CB caps...........







Your neighbors will never hear it.

I could use a pair of boots









Good Luck!

P.S. In all seriousness (if that is a word) can the local Fish and Game Agency help?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Are they protected or can kill off a few? Not sure what their status is.

With the frig of beer you have, I'm sure you'd have NO problem getting a bunch of the guys over on night for some Armadillo hunting.


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

We don't see many armadillo (yet) in N. Georgia, but we do have a name for them.

Armadillo = possum on the half shell!!









Sorry, just couldn't resist.

Julie (mrs. tonka) action


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Sherry is originally from Texas , and her dad (my father in law whom I love dearly) calls 'em possum on a half shell as well!!! Cracks me up whenever he says it. After 13 years of marriage He also still refers to me as his ol' Yankee son in law which always makes me smile as well.


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Highlander96 said:


> I say a .22 rifle and CB caps...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If he's pretty big I'd like a pair as well


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Armadillo traps don't work, and never heard of the coyote urine repellant stuff. Here, in S. GA, where they run rampant, and can tear up some yards, the best way to get rid of them is with a shotgun. I had one dig a hole at LEAST 2' deep and about 3' across under some steps I had, and under my A/C unit!! Thought the dang a/c unit was gonna fall into the hole!! He would hit the a/c and the sound of his shell hitting the metal would ring throughout the house.......had a DEVIL of a time figuring out where it came from. My dad finally came to the rescue and blew him wide open for me!! My dad was an avid gardener and kept an immaculate lawn. So was one of my neighbors out in the country. FYI, they usually seem to creep around near midnight or a little after. If you put some cans or something metal around where he's been digging, he'll clank against it, and you'll probably be able to hear him, making spotting him easier. BTW..........those critters can RUN when you shine a light on them!! Best of luck!
Darlene action


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

tidefan said:


> Highlander96 said:
> 
> 
> > I say a .22 rifle and CB caps...........
> ...


YUK!







I wouldn't want anything that looked like it had leprosy going around on my feet!!







Their whole insides is nothing but wormy looking stuff!!
Darlene action


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Found this article that might help. Good luck!
Darlene action

Armadillo Control

A reader recently wrote me about an unusual pest. "I have an armadillo that thinks heâ€™s a bulldozer in my back yard. He (I guess itâ€™s a â€œheâ€) has plowed up my flower beds and ruined parts of my lawn. We have a trap but he wonâ€™t go in it. How do you control armadillos?"

Until a few years ago, I had never heard of armadillos in Georgia. Now there are groundhogs in the north part of the state, coyotes in the west and your â€œpossums on the half-shellâ€ moving up from Florida. All are a bother but not yet quite as complaint-generating as our native deer. Armadillos eat soil-dwelling insects, like grubs and earthworms, so thatâ€™s why they favor flower beds and lawns. You have discovered how vigorously they can root through the soil looking for a meal.

Legend has it that when animal brains were being distributed, Armadillo and Possum were playing together somewhere else. Their mental acumen has not improved over the years and you can take advantage of that. Your first task is to find their path. Armadillos typically travel a single route going from their den in nearby undergrowth to their feeding grounds. Look for beaten-down grass going from the edge of your property to your damaged areas.

Next, purchase a one hundred foot roll of twenty-four inch wide chicken wire and some short wooden stakes. Drive the stakes into the ground and staple the wire to them so that you end up with a long funnel. The two sides of the funnel at the wide end should parallel the path from the woods, a few feet on either side of it. The narrow end of the funnel should terminate at the mouth of your trap. When Mr. Armadillo next snuffles into your yard, never looking up, he will be gently guided by the wire funnel into your metal prison. Iâ€™ll leave it up to you what to do with him afterwards.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Roof + Beer + 22 = No More Armadillo


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

I have caught several in a home-made trap, baited with apples/bananas. Placed the trap next to the house (along a path it had used the night before) and the next morning it would be cutting up like a show dog wanting out of the trap. (He never knew when he came out of the trap).


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

And I thought we had discussed everything at least once









This was interesting reading for this Joisey man


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Any good recipes for Armadillo Chili?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

We used to just run over them with the car doing about 75 on the interstates in OK. What a thump!









Mark


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

DON'T shoot them with a large calibur rifle. It makes the shell unusable.

I bought a new rifle at christmas to kill a coyote that had been getting too close for comfort. Since I purchased it, I have not seen the animal again. Maybe you should just buy a new gun for the purpose of killing the armadillo.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Sprinkle some insect control stuff that work against grubs in yuor beds. The Armadillos are after underground bugs, if you don't have the bugs, he'll go elsewhere.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

mswalt said:


> We used to just run over them with the car doing about 75 on the interstates in OK. What a thump!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hit one in Florida on a dirt bike doing about 50....That was a ride!!!

Gary


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I had no idea there were Armadillo in that part of the country. I thought they were pretty much a Texas and the Southwest critter.

See, you learn something new everyday around here!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

biga said:


> DON'T shoot them with a large calibur rifle.Â It makes the shell unusable.
> 
> I bought a new rifle at christmas to kill a coyote that had been getting too close for comfort.Â Since I purchased it, I have not seen the animal again.Â Maybe you should just buy a new gun for the purpose of killing the armadillo.
> [snapback]118813[/snapback]​


That's a great idea, and it should work. I Finally bought my first Snow Shovel last fall.... Have not had to use it once


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> I had no idea there were Armadillo in that part of the country. I thought they were pretty much a Texas and the Southwest critter.
> 
> See, you learn something new everyday around here!
> 
> ...


If it wasn't a Armadillo it was a really big, fast turtle....after I hit it I didn't go back to check on it......









Gary


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Are they protected or can kill off a few? Not sure what their status is.
> 
> With the frig of beer you have, I'm sure you'd have NO problem getting a bunch of the guys over on night for some Armadillo hunting.
> [snapback]118630[/snapback]​


Would that be like "Snipe" hunting


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Lee

Just move north. No Armadillo problems here







Mind you the mosquitoes are the size of armadillos.

Thor


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> I had no idea there were Armadillo in that part of the country. I thought they were pretty much a Texas and the Southwest critter.
> 
> See, you learn something new everyday around here!
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, Armadillos have invaded all the coastal areas of the Southeast.
I have yet to see one in North Georgia, but I understand they are here.

Bob


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Might I suggest...










Totally effective and safe when used as directed.

Reverie


----------



## WILKINS3 (Feb 1, 2006)

Yep we have them here in central Alabama as well. Seems like they spread faster than Kudzu. Took one out with a bow out of a treestand when I bowhunted. Just not a clean creature if you ask me.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

_Go ahead Armadillo; make my day!_


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

WILKINS3 said:


> Yep we have them here in central Alabama as well. Seems like they spread faster than Kudzu. Took one out with a bow out of a treestand when I bowhunted. Just not a clean creature if you ask me.
> [snapback]118920[/snapback]​


Now we will have to explain to those folks up in the PNW what Kudzu is.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

W4DRR said:


> Now we will have to explain to those folks up in the PNW what Kudzu is.


Isn't that the new Mazda?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

W4DRR said:


> WILKINS3 said:
> 
> 
> > Yep we have them here in central Alabama as well. Seems like they spread faster than Kudzu. Took one out with a bow out of a treestand when I bowhunted. Just not a clean creature if you ask me.
> ...


I have seen a couple 'dillos way up here in NE Alabama, but they are not a problem. The big problem in my area is coyotes and wild dogs. Several neighbors have had livestock killed or injured by them. I can sit outside and listen to them bark and yelp at night.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

I guess we are sheltered, our only problem is squirrels, and chipmonks. Of course we are in town. Although squirrels can do quite a bit of damage at times.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Now we will have to explain to those folks up in the PNW what Kudzu is.








[snapback]118923[/snapback]​[/quote]

Kudzu is a very fast growing broadleaf vine some of the southern states planted way back in the 1940-50s to control erosion. No one thought about it growing up and strangling trees, overburdening power lines, etc. Basically it'll grow on anything standing still. So now the Kudzu has become as big a problem as the original erosion in some areas.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

GlenninTexas said:


> Now we will have to explain to those folks up in the PNW what Kudzu is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kudzu is a very fast growing broadleaf vine some of the southern states planted way back in the 1940-50s to control erosion. No one thought about it growing up and strangling trees, overburdening power lines, etc. Basically it'll grow on anything standing still. So now the Kudzu has become as big a problem as the original erosion in some areas.

Regards, Glenn
[snapback]118970[/snapback]​[/quote]

I've got some encroaching on my backyard, and when I go out there, I don't stand in one spot too long....I might not come back.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

My Father-In-Law used to feed it to cattle. They love the stuff. It is actually pretty lousy at erosion control, which was why it was imported in the first place. It grows so fast in the summer you can actually see it move. I don't mean "speed up the film" move, more like if you watch a patch of it when there isn't any wind, you will notice the vines occasionally twitch...

Reverie


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Reverie said:


> My Father-In-Law used to feed it to cattle. They love the stuff. It is actually pretty lousy at erosion control, which was why it was imported in the first place. It grows so fast in the summer you can actually see it move. I don't mean "speed up the film" move, more like if you watch a patch of it when there isn't any wind, you will notice the vines occasionally twitch...
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]118999[/snapback]​


I'd be afraid to feed it to cattle for fear it would make the cow poop spread just as fast. Now that would be a mess that even dual quickie-flushes couldn't handle.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> I had no idea there were Armadillo in that part of the country. I thought they were pretty much a Texas and the Southwest critter.
> 
> See, you learn something new everyday around here!
> 
> ...


I saw a show on them last year that they are migrating North and East
So maybe in a few more years they may even get up here

Don


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Lady Di said:


> I guess we are sheltered, our only problem is squirrels, and chipmonks. Of course we are in town. Although squirrels can do quite a bit of damage at times.
> [snapback]118968[/snapback]​


 Here in Md all we have is the squirrels,chipmonks I have a chipmonk living under my front porch he is kinda quiet.


----------



## WILKINS3 (Feb 1, 2006)

Not to start another topic but the only thing I have found good about it is "Southern Blossom" jelly. My mother in-law made some from the purple blossoms in the spring. Tastes like muscadine jelly to me.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

willie226 said:


> Lady Di said:
> 
> 
> > I guess we are sheltered, our only problem is squirrels, and chipmonks. Of course we are in town. Although squirrels can do quite a bit of damage at times.
> ...


Don't for get the Possums, Racoons, snakes and how can we forget the Infamous SNAKEHEAD!!!!!!!!!!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Kudzu also holds the record for single plant ground coverage. One vine covered over 4 acres.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Oh yeah Possums. We have had them. Our two Bichons had one cornered one morning recently.


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Highlander96 said:


> willie226 said:
> 
> 
> > Lady Di said:
> ...


I have had only one racoon in my yard about 3 years ago.







Never a possum or snakes and as far as the Infamous SNAKEHEAD!!!!!!!!!! The pond they found them in is about
5miles south of where I live, and any animal that comes in my back yard my dogs get them and leave me the critters on the deck


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

The snakehead was alittle weird looking....

Gary


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Fire44 said:


> The snakehead was alittle weird looking....
> 
> Gary
> [snapback]119187[/snapback]​


 You got that right


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

W4DRR said:


> WILKINS3 said:
> 
> 
> > Yep we have them here in central Alabama as well. Seems like they spread faster than Kudzu. Took one out with a bow out of a treestand when I bowhunted. Just not a clean creature if you ask me.
> ...


Yup...give it up.


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

Got to know my neighbors when I was stationed in Kingsbay Ga becuase of armidillos (aka armer plated possums). They were tearing up my back yard as well and I was new to the neighborhood, didn't know if shooting them would offend. Went to the sporting goods store and bought a box of .22 whispers(same amount of sound as a pellet gun). With in a few nights you could hear .22 going off up and down the road. Got to talking and we had all thought we might offend the other, not long later the armidillo problem was gone.

If ya get him there is one thing you have to do; Take the corpse to a country road, flip it on it's back and put a Bud Light bottle in it's paws(?). Any passer by from Texas will think there's a fella Texan in town.

Dave


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

LOL!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I am a bit surprised this thread has gone on this long but from living in Florida the only thing you need to do is drive around your yard a bit and they just jump up in front of you!!!!

That was the biggest fear I had when I was driving at night was that when they were afraid they jump up and if the timing was wrong for you it would be new windshield time.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I used to live in Valdosta, Georgia. It is a town on I-75 about 12 miles north of the Florida border. We used to see lots and lots of "Swamp Tanks" rooting around. Supposedly you can eat them. I heard people refer to them as "Possums on the Half Shell". I can't imagine eating one. Would you have to use a giant nutcracker to get them open. Perhaps you could turn them into 'Dillo Dip and serve them in their own shell...

Yummy!

Reverie


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Reverie said:


> I used to live in Valdosta, Georgia. It is a town on I-75 about 12 miles north of the Florida border. We used to see lots and lots of "Swamp Tanks" rooting around. Supposedly you can eat them. I heard people refer to them as "Possums on the Half Shell". I can't imagine eating one. Would you have to use a giant nutcracker to get them open. Perhaps you could turn them into 'Dillo Dip and serve them in their own shell...
> 
> Yummy!
> 
> ...


Reverie...we go through Valdosta a couple of times a year...ya might get to see us roll through with out OB sometime.


----------

